# Platinum Vision



## Eve (Apr 16, 2011)

'Restart to solve problem'

This is the message that appeared this morning. With a little spanner icon.

Did as instructed but machine will not produce coffee.

Machine is only two months old. No other issues. Cleaned regularly. Water filters replaced as directed. No descale message yet.

Help.


----------



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

Hi Eve,

Not familiar with your machine but if it were me I'd get straight on to the manafacturer as it's so new.


----------

